# Are Aristo watches truly "Made in Germany"?



## karlstad (Jul 28, 2011)

I know there are a few translations of "Made in Germany" as well as certain explicit "definitions" out there as well.

That being said, does anyone know what the deal is with Aristo watches? I just purchased a Flieger that states "Made in Germany" on the dial. It is the 3H114 which I will be swapping a Sapphire crystal ($20) on to. For $380 I believe it is a great piece for the money. :-!

(Picture from Gnomon Watches)










Thanks for the input! b-)


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

I don't know about the case and the band but I believe the movement is a Swiss ETA 2824.


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

It's their number one caliber.


lvt said:


> I don't know about the case and the band but I believe the movement is a Swiss ETA 2824.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Good question. Please read our sticky here on the German Watches Forum. I do not know where Mr. Vollmer sources his cases, dials and hands. Drop him an e-mail and ask him. Curious what his answer will be about.


----------



## TK-421 (Mar 11, 2010)

nein und abermals nein!


----------



## karlstad (Jul 28, 2011)

TK-421 said:


> nein und abermals nein!


Ehhhhhhhhhhhh...... what?


----------



## Renisin (Jan 29, 2011)

He said No ! No!


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

I am sure a manufacture like Aristo do enough work on the watches to be able to put the Made in G. on the dial. 
But "truly" - does that mean that most of the watch is made in Germany?
In that case - no. You have to go to A Lange and Sohne and other watches made in Glashutte to have a truly German made watch. Or find somebody that uses a vintageGerman made movement.


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

Rainer Nienaber is big on vintage German movements.


Janne said:


> I am sure a manufacture like Aristo do enough work on the watches to be able to put the Made in G. on the dial.
> But "truly" - does that mean that most of the watch is made in Germany?
> In that case - no. You have to go to A Lange and Sohne and other watches made in Glashutte to have a truly German made watch. Or find somebody that uses a vintageGerman made movement.


----------



## nguoibatdau (Oct 18, 2011)

The movement from swiss ETA, the case from somewhere over the world, but the watch manufactured in Germany :-d. You should not care about which origin Aristo watches are from?. You should care about the accuracy and prestige that a aristo watch brings to you :-d:-d.


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

What 'prestige' does it bring to you?


nguoibatdau said:


> The movement from swiss ETA, the case from somewhere over the world, but the watch manufactured in Germany :-d. You should not care about which origin Aristo watches are from?. You should care about the accuracy and prestige that a aristo watch brings to you :-d:-d.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

nguoibatdau said:


> The movement from swiss ETA, the case from somewhere over the world, but the watch manufactured in Germany :-d. You should not care about which origin Aristo watches are from?. You should care about the accuracy and prestige that a aristo watch brings to you :-d:-d.


(1) Manucactured in Germany is the wrong term then, according to your list it should be "assembled in Germany" which is a quite remarkable difference when it comes to Made in Germany. Most of us here do care about the origine, heritage and craftmanship. BTW: the Hight Court of Baden Württemberg (Oberlandesgericht Stuttgart) ruled that the term Made in Germany is misleading according to Germany's Fair Trades Act when the largest part is not German raw materials or German craftsmanship. Origin matters though.
(2) Accuray is the accuracy of any ETA 2824-2 in standard grade.
(3) Prestige ? Mind to elaborate ?


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

It is not very often we connect the name Aristo with Prestige.

Aristo use sometimes Russian movements. Or did.

There are plenty of watch manufacturers in Germany that source the Dials, casebacks and cases in Germany.

Yes, usually the movements are Swiss, but we have to accept a budget country sometimes.........;-) :-d


----------



## karlstad (Jul 28, 2011)

I am waiting for my Aristo to arrive. Once I have it I will post my thoughts. It seems to be a decent bang for your buck Pilots watch.


----------



## nguoibatdau (Oct 18, 2011)

I give " prestige" because you know that Germany is famous for engineering and manufacturing such as cars ( BMW, Mercedes or Audi, etc...) or sophisticated machines..., A watch with the sign " made in Germany" can assure the quality and accuracy of its ).


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

:-d My Rainer Nienaber says otherwise, but it's well regulated now, the rest - :roll:.


nguoibatdau said:


> I give " prestige" because you know that Germany is famous for engineering and manufacturing such as cars ( BMW, Mercedes or Audi, etc...) or sophisticated machines..., A watch with the sign " made in Germany" can assure the quality and accuracy of its ).


----------



## CM HUNTER (May 16, 2011)

I got my head bitten off when talking about a similar subject on this forum. Now, it seems everybody has finally decided I had a valid question and determnined that it's important for them too. Bottom line, do your homework on each brand and KNOW WHAT YOU'RE GETTING. If it's too cheap, there's a reason for that. Imho, German engineers and craftsmen are the best in the world, but the product TRULY has to be made by Germans, in Germany, using quality locally sourced materials to be able to enjoy it as a Made in Germany product. Otherwise, that term gets thrown around and becomes cheapened and that's not good for any of us. A great example would be UTS. 1.44 German steel used. Designed and engineered by 1 German craftsman. Locally sourced items for every part, and a Top Grade Swiss movement adjusted 5 positions by the same craftsman. Just an example and not a advertisement for UTS, (although I Highly recommend and own them). That's the kind of product you should be looking for, and quite a good number of them do exist.


----------



## Fingolfin (Nov 20, 2009)

Would be cool to have a sticky spreadsheet with the German watch brands listed, and category headings for sourcing, such as case, strap/bracelet, dial, hands, crystal, etc.


----------



## ddestici (Jan 1, 2013)

It seems that i am really 'late' for this reply (for almost two years) But, i have the right to explain my opinion, i guess..

Yes Laco and Stowa are more qualified than Aristo and Steinhart. But the difference between their 'qualities' is not equal to the difference between their 'prices'!..

If you are talking about the case; i would ask which one of you have been able to brake a case of an Aristo for at least ten years?

If you are talking about the dial; dial of an aristo or a steinhart is more than enough for a man; who is not rich enough to pay the same amount to one brand with miyota movement, the other one with an ETA movement!

If you are talking about the blued hands, i appreciate the respect to the original second world war flieger watches, but not for THAT price difference!

And if you are talking about the movement; HEY! NONE OF THEM BELONGS TO GERMANY!..

Again i am saying; Laco and Stowa are the real miracle brands in this issue; but this does not means that Stainhart nor Aristo sucks! And again i am saying; the difference between their 'qualities', is not equal to the difference between their 'prices'!

On the other hand; if you are rich enogh, of course you have the right to choose EVEN this one:

Unique Patek Pilot's Watch Brings $1.7 Million | WATCHTIME.COM


----------



## eliz (Apr 5, 2012)

ddestici said:


> It seems that i am really 'late' for this reply (for almost two years) But, i have the right to explain my opinion, i guess..
> 
> Yes Laco and Stowa are more qualified than Aristo and Steinhart. But the difference between their 'qualities' is not equal to the difference between their 'prices'!..
> 
> ...


You should chill on it, no1 mentioned that Aristo sucked?
And why is Steinhart even in the equation? It's not even a German brand to begin with.....


----------



## ddestici (Jan 1, 2013)

yep eliz, you' re right; steinhart is not German! I can not remember now, but i read smth. in this or a similar topc that; someone is saying; 'why do you think aristo or steinhart are cehaper than the others'..

i just wanted to answer that question..


----------



## CM HUNTER (May 16, 2011)

Value per dollar definitely matters here and a higher price tag is warranted. Stowa for instance: High quality German Made case from Fricker finished by hand by Stowa. Hands are the highest quality available from Universo along with the high quality dials from SCHATLZE. Throw in a nicely decorated Swiss ETA handwind or automatic movement, and yes you will pay more for a higher quality German Made watch. Just makes sense. By the way, Vollmer is the sister brand to Aristo. Even amongst "partner" brands, one can find more quality in one over the other... and a higher price tag to go with it.


----------



## ddestici (Jan 1, 2013)

Ok. i will tell the truth. I really and really appreciate the ones who really talks with the real watch-loving and the quality respecting. But some of the replies really drove me mad, so my reply was a bit angry, may be.

For example:



Janne said:


> It is not very often we connect the name Aristo with Prestige.
> 
> Aristo use sometimes Russian movements. Or did.


Ok i cannot say prestige means Aristo. But hey; what is the paradox between 'prestige' and 'russian movements'?..

I think none of us need to be told about the role of russia in mechanical watch world?..

For the price issue; it depends.. You can buy a best Aristo allmost HALF price of a standart 2824 stowa

For me; yes, an Aristo is low qualified according to a stowa, but not half...

I only tried to tell it. But of course this is only my opinion and does not have to be the 'constant reality'.

By the way, i got good info about stowa from you, and i really thank you for this.


----------



## eliz (Apr 5, 2012)

ddestici said:


> Ok. i will tell the truth. I really and really appreciate the ones who really talks with the real watch-loving and the quality respecting. But some of the replies really drove me mad, so my reply was a bit angry, may be.
> 
> For example:
> 
> ...


Dude this whole argument is like saying why should u pay more for an ALS over a GO. If you don't see the additional cost worth it then yeah, leave it as it is.


----------



## ddestici (Jan 1, 2013)

I am not trying to critisize stowa in a bad way. Someone opened this title: aristo watches truly made germany.. and some other, under this title said their opinion like; ''they are cheap becaouse they are not using real german equipment etc..''

and i am saying MY opinion; ''they are cheap, becouse the others are expensive!'' too simple, right? i dont except them to be on same prices. the others do better, thus deserve higher, but still expensive, at least to me..

BY THE WAY, if i had had enough money; i would have bought this one: Patek Philippe Pilot Watch Goes For $1.7 Million At Christie's Auction

( No blue hands, nor blue screws; no flammy things, but still too expensive, ha  )

And i am really planning to own a stowa baumuster one day; but this doesn' t prevent me to say 'this is expensive', for a thing expensive...


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

I never ever came across a statement like yours. "They are cheap, because the others are expensive!" That is, sorry to say, absolute nonsense. Can't take you serious. The other way round it would read that a Glashütte Original is expensive, because the others are cheap. What ?????? Aristo is cheaper because Hansjörg orders cheaper parts. He is simply following another marketing strtategy. And he does Private Label. The forum watch he started was about the triple price of an average Aristo. Why ? Small edition, expensive parts, no out of the rack movement.


----------



## Ed.YANG (Jun 8, 2011)

eliz said:


> You should chill on it, no1 mentioned that Aristo sucked?
> And why is Steinhart even in the equation? It's not even a German brand to begin with.....





ddestici said:


> yep eliz, you' re right; *steinhart is not German*! I can not remember now, but i read smth. in this or a similar topc that; someone is saying; 'why do you think aristo or steinhart are cheaper than the others'..
> 
> i just wanted to answer that question..


Geez... hmm... i guess the "SWISS Brand" should had got a kick on the butt out from this picture.


----------

